# slow site



## luvs (Jun 4, 2005)

why is the site so slow? sometimes it takes a good 20 seconds for me to get through to a thread. and how come half the time i try to get to a thread/question/response, the server cannot be found? none of the other sites i visit do this. when this happens, i immediately switch over to another site to test it out, and the other sites always work just fine. moreover, i will type in a response, and it will say the server cannot be found, and i lose the whole post. sometimes several times in a row. 
i asked my brother, who went to computer school, about this, and he said that should NOT be happening. period.
i pay for high-speed internet for a reason. and my boyfriend bought me this computer for a reason: so that i can use it.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 4, 2005)

I had the same problem last night and am not sure if part of the problem is my computer or not.  I would go to the forum try and go to new posts and it couldn't find the page.  BUT when I tried to go to C2C same thing happened.  It finally cleared up but since my computer is dying am pretty use to the slow stuff, just not having the page not found.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 4, 2005)

Had the same problem on another site - turned out it was the site server, not member's computers.


----------

